# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Benjamin Lawsky: Gox a bump in the road, not a death knell.

## muh_roads

He sounds like an investor.  I've heard the BTC Foundation and community has been really nice to him.

http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comm...p_in_the_road/

----------

